# Bro do u even lift?



## CatchTwenty2wo (Feb 10, 2014)

Hmmm.. Lift...? Fork-lift?! Yes. Yes I Do.

Haha, but nah I don't work out specifically. I'm like a half-assed vegetarian/pescetarian (chicken and fish). I watch my sugar and saturated fat consumption, but pig out every once in a while during a main meal. When it comes to being active, I skateboard and play basketball. I'll get back in the gym and get out of my underweight ways eventually.


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

I've been lifting consistently for 6 weeks. I goal is to become a Brotege in 5.75 months then see where I am at.

I'm excited to see what my beginner gains will look like. My long term goal is 18 months of consistency from what I understand this is when a difference is finally revealed.

I do yoga on rest days.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

I walk around/bike around a lot for fun. That's about it. Very thin with weak arms that can barely lift the hand break in the car... with legs of steal.


----------



## Torrnickel (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't own a car and I hate transit, so I walk almost everywhere I need to go. I also snowboard sometimes during said season, which is usually from late November to mid April where I live.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

I weight train 5 days per week and do light cardio in between. I care about my health and my physical capabilities; I feel better overall when I'm fit.


----------



## defectivebrain (Mar 22, 2014)

Sock said:


> Serious question though, do you guys exercise regularly? If so how often and what do you do?
> 
> Do you care about health and fitness? If not, why not?
> 
> I personally care a lot about clean eating and staying active. I do yoga 3 times a week and run and lift some weights 2-3 times a week, whenever I can between studying and working two jobs. Running really helps me clear my head.


When I have had my quiet time fill, yes.

When I have been around the hordes too long, I just want to decompress so my gym motivation disappears until I am whole again.


----------



## Ugunti (Oct 10, 2013)

Tao Te Ching said:


> I've been lifting consistently for 6 weeks. I goal is to become a Brotege in 5.75 months then see where I am at.
> 
> I'm excited to see what my beginner gains will look like. My long term goal is 18 months of consistency from what I understand this is when a difference is finally revealed.
> 
> I do yoga on rest days.


This video is hilarious.


----------



## Ugunti (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't work out regularly.


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

Ugunti said:


> I don't work out regularly.


You are a barnacle to society.


----------



## Ugunti (Oct 10, 2013)

Tao Te Ching said:


> You are a barnacle to society.


That made me smile. =)


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm not a bro, or an nt, but I do.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@Sock 

I lift. Usually 12 oz at a time.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't work out just to work out, I don't lift either. I don't plan any exercise into my day, I just do it when I want to. If I feel like taking a bike ride, or playing basketball, or if a bunch of people are playing soccer near my dorm. That's not to say I'm not active, because I feel like doing stuff like that a lot, but I never exercise just 'cause. As for food, kind of the same thing, I don't pay attention to my diet but still end up eating healthily just because healthy foods are what I like and what make me feel good. So I guess in a way, that is paying attention, but its not a conscious thing. The one form of exercise I would plan is swimming, an hour of swimming laps really relaxes me, but I haven't had a membership to a place with a pool in awhile, and my college doesn't have a pool unfortunately.


----------



## dedosdepie (Jan 12, 2014)

Yep, i run track and cross country.


----------



## Kathy Kane (Dec 3, 2013)

I do exercising on and off when I'm not happy with how I look. I'm only slightly concerned with health reasons, but they don't push me to exercise more. 

It's funny that the three people I know who are most interested in both the health and physical fitness are all ISFJs. I could never be as interested as they are about it.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I weight lift and do some cardio at the gym (mostly bikes) and walk everywhere (I really hate buses. I only took a bus to Walmart the other day because it was a 2 hour walk each way and I had an essay to write).
I do it for my mood (it was recommended I do exercise once I came off my medication to keep my mood steady).


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

When I have time, I work out six days a week. I alternate lifting and swimming laps, and take the seventh day off.

I do it because it makes me feel good. Please note the distinction: "it makes me _feel good_," not "it makes me feel good _about myself."_

When I stop exercising, I feel tired all the time and my sex drive completely vanishes.


----------



## The_Oracle (Apr 7, 2014)

I used to be REALLY overweight, diet and exercise fixed all that. Now I just do it because I feel better physically and it reminds me of where I was and where I am now. It's also an intentional mental exercise in daily structure. I plan it out, and follow through. Otherwise there would be days where I did absolutely nothing constructive whatsoever.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Every day I train for 3-4 hours straight (pro cyclist). And maybe some 1-2 hours of walking besides roud:


----------



## HamsterSamurai (Jun 28, 2012)

Kickboxing and mat class 3-6 days a week, planning on getting into something like Pilates/yoga soon. I have some issues with adrenal fatigue, PTSD, and possibly anemia/some other medical conditions(yay for limbo land waiting on lab work) so sometimes it's a little rough finding the energy to work out. But it does make me feel better, energy and emotion-wise, with the added benefit of fitting into clothes.


----------



## kazerpowa (Apr 26, 2014)

Well, no. I don't like exercising. I don't see the point. I'm thin, that's all I want. I don't like people with big muscles. I find it's a huge waste of time, also.

I care about my health, so I'm careful about what I eat. I love fruit and I enjoy drinking a lot of water, so it's not very difficult.
Having a lot of muscles is not going to improve my health, so why would I care?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Sock said:


> Serious question though, do you guys exercise regularly? If so how often and what do you do?
> 
> Do you care about health and fitness? If not, why not?
> 
> I personally care a lot about clean eating and staying active. I do yoga 3 times a week and run and lift some weights 2-3 times a week, whenever I can between studying and working two jobs. Running really helps me clear my head.


Do I care about health? Yes, but am I always consistent not so much.

Honestly I have a high metabolism, and an extremely active job. So exercise is not an issue. (I could use toning/firming but even there I am doing okay).

Where I am terrible is with food. Honestly given how active I am daily with work. I burn a lot of calories. I just have an appetite for fried foods, salt, pop, red bull, and coffee. So I might be asking for a clogged artery, heart attack, or such. I am visibly not unhealthy looking. Probably partially why I have such terrible habits. I have never gotten terrible side effects from it. But I really should shape up my eating habits because based on my activity level I would probably have a very fit fit ideal body where as now I am mediocre. 

I mainly care to make improvements because I would like to be healthier internally. 

I have a problem with consistency mainly. Ironically I just ate health conscious tonight previous to seeing this. Now if I could just keep it up. 

I will never obsess about portions tho. I love food. And I burn my calories. So I will indulge. I just need to pick better choices of what to eat.

I regularly freestyle dance to many genres for exercise.
(I told my daughters I would direct a hip hop dance class for their studio if their branch needed an instructor.)


----------



## overthinker123 (Apr 21, 2014)

I used to be lifting fanatic, doing 2 a days, bodybuilding.com etc.

We all dont like routine but if, motivated enough we all can make drastic changes

I dont know how true this may be but i think i used my Ti function in order to help me lift heavier weights as lightweight.

Im not saying im strong at all but i remember at like 150 lbs i was able to squat 315 bench 160 just from

1. Purely believing that the amount of weight put on was all psychological
2. Expending all my focus on the contraction in order to move the weight.

Surely we will never be as big as those dam sensors tho xD


----------



## OneCoffeePlease (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi,

I lift heavy weights 2-3 times a week. One dedicated sprint day. One mountain hike day (if there's weather for it) and I play volleyball on Thursdays.

I'm really careful about eating correctly and exercising appropriately (while being efficient and fun!). Why? Read the article in my signature. 

Heavy weight lifting = Starting Strength / Wichita Falls edition with added planks and some isolation exercises for fun.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh, yes. I am VERY into fitness. I go to the gym 5-6 times per week and do trail walks a few times per week (weather permitting).

I enjoy challenging myself mentally and physically. Weight lifting is very much a mental game for me. I'm totally in my head when I'm at the gym. 

I'll admit I do like the aesthetics, too, and I am very health-conscious overall (I have a BS in Health Sciences and completed part of a Masters in Nutrition before getting bored and realizing I could learn all of that on my own). 

I also like the energy levels working out and eating healthfully provide.


----------



## OneCoffeePlease (Mar 26, 2014)

So who's gonna be the first one to post pics?  Haha


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Arnold Schwarzenegger has claimed in interviews that his life's dream as a boy was to become a muscle-bound action hero. 

That was never my dream, thus I don't lift. :wink:


----------



## OneCoffeePlease (Mar 26, 2014)

Snow Leopard said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger has claimed in interviews that his life's dream as a boy was to become a muscle-bound action hero.
> 
> That was never my dream, thus I don't lift. :wink:


So because you never had the same life dream as a superstar you do not lift? What about taking care of your body so you won't shrivel away by age 50? This all or nothing way of thinking is quite irrational.

Yeah, I wanted to pick a fight.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

OneCoffeePlease said:


> Yeah, I wanted to pick a fight.


Perhaps you should try boxing?


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

Over the last 3 weeks I've been running everyday. 
On average, about 1-3 miles depending. I ran 5 on Sunday somehow.
I lift about every other day, mainly focusing on upper body.
*sidenote: my diet has drastically changed over the past month or so too.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

You INTP's really seem to love running, don't you?


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Turns out I'm ISTP, at least I think so.

Been lifting for a month now since a 3 month period last summer and I have to say I'm gutted to have seen my lifts drop the way they did. Last summer I was able to get my bodyweight from 65kg (145lbs) to 73kg (162lbs) in 3 months and was able to bench 100kg (220lbs) for 2 reps.

Now I'm around 70kg (154lbs) and bench 80kg 176lbs for 2 reps LOL. Squat is 110kg (242lbs) for 6 reps down from 130kg (287lbs) and deadlift around 150kg (331lbs) for a couple of reps down from 170kg (375lbs).

I take whey protein and try to keep calories between 2500 and 3500. I would say my goal is to gain 7kg (15lbs) by august and bench press 110kg (242lbs) for 3 reps.


----------



## Nilo (Apr 25, 2014)

Used to love to work out when I was still in school. Went to the gym 5 days a week. Then I entered a university and in the big city the prices are way up. I understand this is an excuse, but meh... nowadays I only run.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Well I'm scoping out places to workout in Austin and my buddy belongs to Planet Fitness so I'll probably do there since it's a basic gym. I wonder how long it'll take for me to get the lunk alarm sounded for something stupid like breathing too hard.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

kazerpowa said:


> Well, no. I don't like exercising. I don't see the point. I'm thin, that's all I want. I don't like people with big muscles. I find it's a huge waste of time, also.
> 
> I care about my health, so I'm careful about what I eat. I love fruit and I enjoy drinking a lot of water, so it's not very difficult.
> Having a lot of muscles is not going to improve my health, so why would I care?


I don't lift, but people who do view it as a hobby, in the same light as you view your hobbies (if you have any). There is no point of a hobby except to keep yourself sane.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

OneCoffeePlease said:


> So who's gonna be the first one to post pics?  Haha


I will, but I expect others to also.


----------



## hanzer (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

hanzer said:


>


I'm typing this comment with one hand...


----------



## hanzer (Mar 20, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> I will, but I expect others to also. Hint hint
> 
> View attachment 120418


Wow! I _really_ like your style! Too bad the photo doesn't show it all. Could you ask that woman to step out of the way so we can get a better view of the room?


----------



## OneCoffeePlease (Mar 26, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> I will, but I expect others to also.


Challenge accepted. This is a really bro picture that I took for a short film I made. 









And to just take the bro level to over 9000:


----------

